# If ever a Cobb valet map was needed here is proof !



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

"Hello!


I just got the exhaust. The exhaust is AWESOME, but I am not sure whan I put it on my car... you will not believe what happened to me yesterday.

I had car in service on warranty inspections, to change oil etc... When it was done, they made a test run (I don't know why) and crashed my car. There is also pics of my car attached.

I wonder how this situation will be dealt with service



Thank you for your business

Petr"


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

holy cow!


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

:bawling:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

oh dear hopefully the dealer will cover all repairs


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

If that was my car I would tell the dealer they have just bought the car. Even fully repaired its resale will be affected.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> If that was my car I would tell the dealer they have just bought the car. Even fully repaired its resale will be affected.


Same....you break it you buy it....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

feel sorry for the techie who crashed it, hes probably still hanging by his balls!!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely would want a new car!!!

Ben - is there a valet map for cars with injectors etc?

And am I right in thinking valet mode can't be one of the switchable maps?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

feel sorry for the other car involved as well  clearly its the service guy being totally reckless in someone else's propriety 


U metra Kolbenova se srazila auta, jeden z ***353;oférù se tì***382;ce zranil - iDNES.cz


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Surely thats got to be a write off???


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Bit of t-cut and elbow grease will do I suppose.
I'd be furious if it was my car, definitely a write-off.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of owner doesn't put the person that did that to his car in hopsital?

Must be one hell of a calm and understanding person, I know I wouldn't be in that situation. As mentioned already, a new car is needed. 

Bollocks to having that repaired.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Perfect for a cut and shut.

The technician driving's balls I mean....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Elliott_GTR said:


> And am I right in thinking valet mode can't be one of the switchable maps?


Kind of defeats the point....


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

to be fair you dont know how it happened, accidents do happen and there could be a genuine reason for it (but prob not!)


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Definitely would want a new car!!!
> 
> Ben - is there a valet map for cars with injectors etc?
> 
> And am I right in thinking valet mode can't be one of the switchable maps?


+1

Never mind on the switchable maps flashes are so quick anyway these days. Would really like to have a valet map Ben. Will be happy to pay for it if a lot of work.

My God, feel sorry for the owner of this car. I really hope they will offer him a new car.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Get it round to Valet Magic next weekend, nice testing demo for Robbie et al


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

:nervous:
:bawling:
:sadwavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ben you sure that aint a photo shop ??? FFS What in the hell posssed them ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Ben you sure that aint a photo shop ??? FFS What in the hell posssed them ??


wish it was. check the vid as well.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

So he's hit the MPV then the lampost - ouch


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Or is the MPV there from another prang?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

+5 Never let sb. else drive your gt-r except when you go with him. Not even a gt-r mechanic can drive a performance car without you!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Valet Map?

cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

this is unbelievable - demand a new car, and name and shame everywhere you can.

I have experience of this in a less drastic way, with my car being driven at ridiculous speeds by a valet parking company (i bought a 2000 rav 4 which is all i ever take to the airport these days)

sucks!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn!! Maybe he can get 2011MY from the dealer!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ghouluk said:


> this is unbelievable - demand a new car, and name and shame everywhere you can.
> 
> I have experience of this in a less drastic way, with my car being driven at ridiculous speeds by a valet parking company (i bought a 2000 rav 4 which is all i ever take to the airport these days)
> 
> sucks!


Maybe next time take to the valet + yourself.

and look I have posted valet map if anyone needs one.



enshiu said:


> Valet Map:
> 
> cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> feel sorry for the other car involved as well  clearly its the service guy being totally reckless in someone else's propriety
> 
> 
> U metra Kolbenova se srazila auta, jeden z ***353;oférù se tì***382;ce zranil - iDNES.cz


looks like the MPV has pulled out infront of the GTR to me


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

for me, it seems like a pattern developing here. read some of the posts regarding non-uk HPCs (primarily, i am sure something like this may happen in the uk, too), i can´t help the impression that things like that happen quite often. 

i think that with the gt-r, nissan dealers and mechanics have to suddenly deal with premium customers and premium machinery, although they are used to deal with micras and pixos and cabstars and their respective customers.

and they can´t handle it. porsche and ferrari mechanics are probably more used to drive hi performance cars, so they might be able to handle the car better and are less tempted to take a chance and screw around with it. or why would you take a car for a spin after a check-up or a POS in the first place??

and about getting a new car, i think this is not going to happen. best case may be they have to repair it, it has to be evaluated by an insurance expert and they have to cover for the decrease in value.

things like this may become nissan´s greatest problem in the premium segment!


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

looking at the video, this was no ordinary checkride, they were going FAST. look at the damage to the cars, both airbags open.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

enshiu said:


> Valet Map?
> 
> cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing


it does not exist, click on it and try to download it


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> If that was my car I would tell the dealer they have just bought the car. Even fully repaired its resale will be affected.


+1 most defiantly!


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> If that was my car I would tell the dealer they have just bought the car. Even fully repaired its resale will be affected.


not sure if this would be very satisfying. 
i dont know the year of the car, but you paid for it fully, then its, say, 1.5 years old, they calculate a depreciation of at least 35-40%, which they will offer you. if you accept, you getting 60-65% of a 2009s price, you have no car and have to spend the rest on get a new one yourself. 
would not make me happy if i wasn´t going to buy a new one, anyway.

i´d hire a lawyer very soon and involve nissan europe right away.

like i said, they must of course repair it and compensate for the decrease in value (which should be some money considering the damage).


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> "Hello!
> 
> 
> I just got the exhaust. The exhaust is AWESOME, but I am not sure whan I put it on my car... you will not believe what happened to me yesterday.
> ...


 Mate that is SAD, new car to your spec coming I hope, take legal advise ASAP, I am going to CUBA thursday or I would make some enquiries as to the situation, good luck with it J


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

That's some crazy shit right there. Not a good thing to witness.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Good excuse to build a pro drag car with what's left I reckon!!

KK where are you??


.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news and see the pictures. Glad to see that the cabin is so well intact and lets face it, this sort of thing can happen in a 50bhp car in the wrong circumstances.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I have good news, spoke to the owner Peter who said this morning the guys responsible are getting him a new GT-R :clap:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

bhp said:


> it does not exist, click on it and try to download it


EDM 2010:
http://www.accessecu.com/accessport/nissan/AP-NIS-005/NISS_EU_GTR_10/Valet Mode v300.ptm

JDM 2008:

http://www.accessecu.com/accessport/nissan/AP-NIS-005/NISS_JP_GTR_08/Valet Mode v300.ptm

works and downloads on my computer.

2009 EDM does not work though.

benji : nice to hear that


----------



## jangotat (Apr 7, 2011)

if anything will encourage you to go faster, now if you crash you know youll be safe 
glad to hear youre getting a new car though


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Gutted......Valet map here I come!
Never thought of using it until I saw this!
If only the Dad in Ferris Buellers day off had Valet maps on that Ferrari!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

no valet map on map switch ?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

zeyd said:


> no valet map on map switch ?


I always though that it would be nice to have one on map 0 on the switchables.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good news is that this owner is now rolling in a brand new 2011 GTR, bought by the garage.



bad news, its happened again to another 35 driven by a parking attendant !


Car park jockey crashed Nissan GT-R R35 in Malaysia Hanzo AutoBuzz


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

What a muppet.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

So Ben, how much to add a valet mapp to my map switch


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It will be a new feature for it to go in the map switching. Just finishing off some refinements to it and the switchable launch control before I make it for all the versions for alpha testing.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

switchable launch contol ... :clap: :clap:

By the way just installed the 3300 rpm aunch 2 days ago, to my surprise it went over 3500 rpm and when launched the esp kicked in very hard so car held back very noticable before getting on with it. ESP lamp came on. This in RRR settings on standard dunlops. Is thsi something others have seen as well? Made the launch a lot slower than the oem 2300 rpm launch.

By the way John, how long will you make us beg for LC4 on the cobb


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It isn't me working on it, but we have someone very clever working on the launch control. No ETA.


----------

